# Grenadines Bareboat Charter



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

Can anyone give me some leads on charter companies for sailing the Grenadines? Personal experience would be invaluable, but anyone "who knows someone, who knows someone" would be great, too.

From what I have read so far, it looks like leaving from St. Vincent is the way to start. I know the Moorings is there, but what about other companies that are "safe" with which to charter? Are there any second tier companies that are safe? Our last charter was in the BVI's with Conch Charters and they were great.

In doing research, it looks like a number of anchorages force you to use their moorings. Does anyone know of a site or two that can give a breakdown of what to expect with mooring costs and cruising fees?

Thanks all for the help.

Tony


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Tony,

I haven't chartered there, but have spent quite a bit of time in the Grenadines on my own boat. It's a fantastic cruising area, and I'm sure you'll have a terrific time there. The locally-based charter companies are Sunsail, TMM and Barefoot in Blue Lagoon, St Vincent, and The Moorings, in Canouan. Canouan is right in the middle of the Grenadines, and easily accessible by American Eagle from San Juan. You can perhaps get some firsthand info on chartering in SVG at Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: Charter Boat Reviews and Questions

The Tobago Cays is a must-do. There were no moorings there last time I was there two years ago, but may be now. See St Vincent & The Grenadines for more info. The charter companies will probably have paid an annual fee for the yacht you charter.

Mustique requires you to use their moorings--check Doyles sailing guide for the latest. The moorings in Admiralty Harbour, Bequia, and Clifton Harbour, Union Island are "privately maintained", which means they may or may not be maintained. Be careful and dive on them to check for soundness. Last time I was there, moorings were $40 EC ($15 US) per night. You can anchor there--most cruisers do.

Have a great vacation. [aerial of the Tobago Cays]


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...you have the 2 "Moorings" charter outfits there...Moorings, and Sunsail and TMM and Barefoot yacht charters have been around quite a while and also operate out of St. Vincent. I have some friends that run a crewed catamaran that is competitive with their rates for bareboat and includes most provisioning. If that is of interest here's a link:
Lost Our Marbles - Luxury Catamaran Charter

Moorings ran between 20-30 bucks in the area a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*A little More*

TL: H has already listed all the charter cos w/locations. Another options some choose is Horizon out of Grenada but with a Union Island departure which saves sailing time from their main base.

Here's a recent trip report (well done) that has some details:
Traveltalkonline: Sailing in the Grenadines - Long trip report

Also a favorite web site with real good info still help even after a few years:
The Usual Suspects - Destination: The Grenadines

Definitely Pick up the Doyles Cruising Guide for Windwards.

When are you planning to go?


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

Thanks all for the great info. I'm not familiar with the Doyle's Guide, so I'll have to pick it up. We are thinking of going this summer (early), but it, in part, depends on the economy. Anyway, if not this year then next.

By the way, that's an awesome picture of the Tobagos. Looks like the Bahamas.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

TL:
Here's link to Doyles Guide page ..........which I've used for years up & down the chain.........you can find thru various sources plus charter co usually has one well worn copy on board
Caribbean Cruising Guides and Videos

Here's general site - which has other helpful info & links
Doyleguides site lobby

Another guide mentioned by others but I do not have 
Donald M. Street Jr. - Street's Cruising Guide to the Eastern Caribbean: Martinique to Trinidad


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Doyle is the guy in the windwards and the leewards! Note that his waypoints are duplicated on the Maptech/CYC chartkits for the region #11.4


----------

